# Prayer and fasting



## starchild1980200 (Aug 5, 2015)

Is it possible for one to fast and pray for "deliverance" from certain character flaws such as laziness, having a slow mental processing speed, anxiety, depression just to name a few? If possible has anyone done this and experienced any change? I hope this question is not stupid I really want to know. Thanks.

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 5, 2015)

There isn't a 1:1 causation involved, but the Christian tradition from Ireland to India for almost 2,000 years has recommended fasting (if researched correctly and done properly) as a way to "intensify" spiritual warfare. It turns down the "stereo" of the flesh.


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 5, 2015)

And I don't want to get too "alternative medicine," but many in the ancient Byzantine tradition actually had good diets combined with sane fasting that allowed the body to naturally filter out toxins and otherwise improve discipline.


----------



## JimmyH (Aug 5, 2015)

starchild1980200 said:


> Is it possible for one to fast and pray for "deliverance" from certain character flaws such as laziness, having a slow mental processing speed, anxiety, depression just to name a few? If possible has anyone done this and experienced any change? I hope this question is not stupid I really want to know. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk



As an old Christian radio show used to begin, 'God is still on the throne, and prayer changes things.' Philippians 4:6-7 speaks to how we need to have an active prayer life. The Book of James 1:5 promises wisdom to those who ask in faith. James 4:3 speaks to our motives in prayer, and the results we may expect. On the other hand, Paul tells us that he asked the Lord 3 times to remove his throne in the flesh 2 Corinthians 12:7-9 and the Lord chose not to. In my experience praying to the Father helps me know Him regardless of what results I may realize through prayer. I do experience that peace that passes all understanding. Pray to be filled with the Spirit, and ask for help in overcoming those things. Prayer has helped me to 'put off the old man, and put on the new man.'


----------



## Edward (Aug 5, 2015)

starchild1980200 said:


> having a slow mental processing speed



That's not a character flaw. Would you consider being unable to jump high or run fast to be character flaws? Depression and anxiety are a bit more complex in classification.


----------



## starchild1980200 (Aug 5, 2015)

Edward said:


> starchild1980200 said:
> 
> 
> > having a slow mental processing speed
> ...


No I wouldn't lol[emoji3] but I didn't know the best way to ask my question.

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack K (Aug 5, 2015)

starchild1980200 said:


> Is it possible for one to fast and pray for "deliverance" from certain character flaws



Putting aside your particular issues... Absolutely. We should be praying and seeking God's help with all character flaws—otherwise known as "sin."

Growth in holiness is not something believers achieve on their own, as a performance _for_ God. Rather, it is achieved _with_ God and in his power. This is one of the super-cool things about being in Christ. We are not on our own, needing to prove our goodness to God, but instead we are fighting alongside him as he defeats sin in our lives. Faith in God and in his goodness and power is an essential part of growth in holiness, and prayer is the chief way we practice faith.


----------



## Jack K (Aug 5, 2015)

One more thought...

You might do well not to focus on "deliverance" the way it is sometimes understood, as a sudden and nearly effortless victory over a particular sin. That kind of growth is rare, and often not the way the Spirit chooses to do his good work in us. I am reminded of this line from John Newton:



> Fear not; only, believe, wait, and pray. Expect not all at once. A Christian is not of hasty growth, like a mushroom, but rather like the oak, the progress of which is hardly perceptible, but, in time, becomes a great deep-rooted tree.
> —"Letter 1 to Mrs. G." in Newton's _Works_


----------



## starchild1980200 (Aug 5, 2015)

Jack K said:


> One more thought...
> 
> You might do well not to focus on "deliverance" the way it is sometimes understood, as a sudden and nearly effortless victory over a particular sin. That kind of growth is rare, and often not the way the Spirit chooses to do his good work in us. I am reminded of this line from John Newton:
> 
> ...


Wooooow! I love this quote. Thanks so much. I'm newly reformed and sometimes, my old way of thinking rears its ugly head lol

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## tantely (Aug 6, 2015)

Of course! It is even recommended both by scriptures and by godly men of old. Though these are just means not the source: true mortification of the flesh comes from the spirit of Christ Jesus.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed Walsh (Aug 6, 2015)

starchild1980200 said:


> Is it possible for one to fast and pray for...



First. I know that this post is too long and I do not expect many to read it all. But my prayer is that it encourages some to this wonderful means of grace. Especially in the days we live in. I hope this continues a profitable discussion.

Fasting is a powerful means of grace that I believe is neglected and misunderstood for the most part in these modern times. I am no exception in this neglect.

Jesus assumes that his children WILL fast. Matthew 6:16-18 "when ye fast"

The Westminster Confession of Faith Chapter XXI
Of Religious Worship, and the Sabbath Day - Section V "solemn fastings"
Joel 2:12 "Therefore also now, saith the LORD, turn ye even to me with all your heart, and with fasting, and with weeping, and with mourning:

Some questions and answers on fasting from Fisher's Catechism:

Q. 35. What are the external means by, or in which, we are to seek
after the enjoyment of God?
A. In all the ordinances of his worship, public, private and secret;
such as the word read and heard, the sacraments, prayer, meditation,
fasting, thanksgiving, and the like.

Q. 15. What is incumbent on believers for recovering the
assurance of God’s love when they have lost the present sense of it?
A. To be humbled for sin, as the procuring cause of the Lord’s
departure, Psalm 40:12; to justify God, and to condemn themselves,
Dan. 9:7, 8; and to wait in the exercise of prayer and fasting, for the
returns of his love, Isaiah 8:17.

Q. 22. What is religious fasting?
A. “A religious fast requires total abstinence, not only from all
food, (unless bodily weakness do manifestly disable from holding out,
till the fast be ended,) but also from all worldly labour, discourses,
and thoughts, and from all bodily delights.” Josh. 7:6; Judges 20:26.

Q. 23. Is bodily fasting, or bare abstinence from food, any part of
religious worship?
A. Not properly in itself; but as it is a mean of divine appointment,
for fitting and disposing us for more spiritual and solemn exercises.

Q. 24. How does fasting appear to be a mean of divine
appointment?
A. From the practice of the saints under the Old Testament, Esther 4:16;
Dan. 10:2, 3; from the testimony of Christ, Matt. 6:17, 18, and
Matt. 17:21; and the example of his apostles under the New, Acts 13:3; and
Acts 14:23.

Q. 25. What are those spiritual and solemn exercises for which
fasting is designed to dispose us?
A. Deep humiliation of soul before the Lord on account of sin,
Ezra 9:6; free confession of it, Dan. 9:20, and turning from it,
Joel 2:12, as the genuine fruits of our taking hold of God’s covenant, 
Jer. 50:4, 5; together with an importunate requesting of our gracious God,
for that which is the particular occasion of the fast, Psalm 35:13.

Q. 26. Is religious fasting an occasional or a stated duty?
A. It is merely occasional and extraordinary, to be observed as the
call of Providence may require and direct.

See Isaiah 58 - The whole chapter is good

Excerpt from The Westminster Confession of Faith - The Directory of the Publick Worship of God

Concerning Public solemn Fasting​
WHEN some great and notable judgments are either inflicted upon a people, or apparently imminent, or by some extraordinary provocations notoriously deserved; as also when some special blessing is to be sought and obtained, public solemn fasting (which is to continue the whole day) is a duty that God expecteth from that nation or people.

A religious fast requires total abstinence, not only from all food, (unless bodily weakness do manifestly disable from holding out till the fast be ended, in which case somewhat may be taken, yet very sparingly, to support nature, when ready to faint,) but also from all worldly labour, discourses, and thoughts, and from all bodily delights, and such like, (although at other times lawful,) rich apparel, ornaments, and such like, during the fast; and much more from whatever is in the nature or use scandalous and offensive, as gaudish attire, lascivious habits and gestures, and other vanities of either sex; which we recommend to all ministers, in their places, diligently and zealously to reprove, as at other times, so especially at a fast, without respect of persons, as there shall be occasion.

Before the public meeting, each family and person apart are privately to use all religious care to prepare their hearts to such a solemn work, and to be early at the congregation.

So large a portion of the day as conveniently may be, is to be spent in public reading and preaching of the word, with singing of psalms, fit to quicken affections suitable to such a duty: but especially in prayer, to this or the like effect: “Giving glory to the great Majesty of God, the Creator, Preserver, and supreme Ruler of all the world, the better to affect us thereby with a holy reverence and awe of him; acknowledging his manifold, great, and tender mercies, especially to the church and nation, the more effectually to soften and abase our hearts before him; humbly confessing of sins of all sorts, with their several aggravations; justifying God’s righteous judgments, as being far less than our sins do deserve; yet humbly and earnestly imploring his mercy and grace for ourselves, the church and nation, for our king, and all in authority, and for all others for whom we are bound to pray, (according as the present exigent requireth,) with more special importunity and enlargement than at other times; applying by faith the promises and goodness of God for pardon, help, and deliverance from the evils felt, feared, or deserved; and for obtaining the blessings which we need and expect; together with a giving up of ourselves wholly and for ever unto the Lord.” 

Westminster Assembly. (1851). The Westminster Confession of Faith: Edinburgh Edition (pp. 498–499). Philadelphia: William S. Young.

The section goes on for another page or so.

I do not remember ever being called on by any Church to a similar day of fasting.

I highly recommend fasting for the above and other reasons, though I readily admit that I have been remiss myself of the means of grace. We certainly live in times that warrant fasting, public and private.


----------



## bookslover (Aug 7, 2015)

ReformedReidian said:


> It turns down the "stereo" of the flesh.



It seems to me that fasting would actually turn up the "stereo" of the flesh because, while fasting, your stomach is sending you messages like, "Hey, idiot! Didn't you forget something?" LOL


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 7, 2015)

bookslover said:


> ReformedReidian said:
> 
> 
> > It turns down the "stereo" of the flesh.
> ...



Kind of. It works that way if you try to go "all in" at once. The goal of fasting is not to get good at fasting. It's to deny the flesh and practice discipline. I had to learn to start small. If you start small and slowly practice at it, it really does turn down the noise.


----------



## ooguyx (Aug 7, 2015)

So food-only fasting isn't fasting? The whole day needs to be fasted? I've spent days where I don't eat yet I go to work and and use every opportunity (such as lunch time) for prayer. Is that a wrong use of fasting?


----------



## VictorBravo (Aug 7, 2015)

ooguyx said:


> So food-only fasting isn't fasting? The whole day needs to be fasted? I've spent days where I don't eat yet I go to work and and use every opportunity (such as lunch time) for prayer. Is that a wrong use of fasting?



That seems like the right kind of fasting. For one thing, it sounds like you are not bringing attention to yourself because you are doing ordinary daily things, going about your business. (Matt 6:16-18 gives this direction).


----------

